# Floriane Daniel - WaPo Bodensee



## Erlkönig (1 Jan. 2019)

Hallo , hat da jemand ein bischen Material dazu ? 

Sie spielt da eine Wasserschutzpolizistin mit einer kleinen Affäre.Läuft so seit 2016 oder 17 in der ARD und den Regionalsendern.Wäre schön.
Sie ist zwar nicht mehr ganz so schlank wie seinerzeit in " Winterschläfer " aber die Bluse steht ihr immer noch ganz gut.

Grüsse


----------

